# The Man in Seat 61



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 7, 2019)

For those not familiar with this writer, he has an absolute amazing website with knowledge of virtually every passenger rail service in the world. If you are thinking about taking a train trip outside the USA, this is where you should begin your research.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 7, 2019)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> For those not familiar with this writer, he has an absolute amazing website with knowledge of virtually every passenger rail service in the world. If you are thinking about taking a train trip outside the USA, this is where you should begin your research.



Link to this person's website, youtube channel, etc? I'd love to take a look at his/her site!


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 7, 2019)

https://www.seat61.com


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 7, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Link to this person's website, youtube channel, etc? I'd love to take a look at his/her site!


Mark Smith, The Man in Seat 61.

http://www.seat61.com


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 7, 2019)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> For those not familiar with this writer, he has an absolute amazing website with knowledge of virtually every passenger rail service in the world. If you are thinking about taking a train trip outside the USA, this is where you should begin your research.



His site has been a big help to me in planning rail travel in Central Europe and Russia. I can read the foreign railway websites to some degree and have made my own bookings, but I would start with his site.


----------



## jiml (Aug 7, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Mark Smith, The Man in Seat 61.
> 
> http://www.seat61.com


As posted in several other threads here. Great guy, very helpful.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 7, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Link to this person's website, youtube channel, etc? I'd love to take a look at his/her site!


just google "man in seat 61" and you should get his website


----------



## FastTrains (Aug 8, 2019)

This is his YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvagRZi_ro7U3yKsgCkvP1A
Short videos 3 to 10 minutes, most vids include a tour of the various classes of the train as well as the dining car. And a bit of the route's scenery as well.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 8, 2019)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> just google "man in seat 61" and you should get his website



I found that person's website later on, but thanks.  Thing was I had no idea if he was Youtube only, or if he also had a regular site. Good to see he did also have a regular site.



FastTrains said:


> This is his YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvagRZi_ro7U3yKsgCkvP1A
> Short videos 3 to 10 minutes, most vids include a tour of the various classes of the train as well as the dining car. And a bit of the route's scenery as well.



I just started to look over his regular website briefly the other day, but hadn't yet tried to look for his Youtube page. So thanks!


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Aug 8, 2019)

His website is "The Best"
You can read and explore his website for hours and hours and never get bored ...
His video's are really interesting and have a lot of info.
The Paris transfers between stations are very interesting...
100%


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 8, 2019)

gaspeamtrak said:


> His website is "The Best"
> You can read and explore his website for hours and hours and never get bored ...
> His video's are really interesting and have a lot of info.
> The Paris transfers between stations are very interesting...
> 100%



I've been looking it over off and on today, and yep it is a great site! Weird I never knew about the site www.seat61.com , till now. And it mentions things that I didn't realize were even possible to do, i.e. take a train and cruise ship combination between the UK and Australia, or do a cruise ship only travel to Australia and back instead of flying. Cruise ship only between UK and Australia would not be for me, but to each their own. Maybe I'd do the train and cruise ship combo? Anyway: https://www.seat61.com/Australia-overland.htm


----------



## Deni (Aug 19, 2019)

I have been using his site for years and communicated with him several times, he's always quick to respond to emails with a question, suggestion, or updated information (which he is always very thankful for, I gave him the heads up that the Trans-Siberian was updating its timetable to reflect local time instead of Moscow time as had been the practice previously). Anytime I take a trip somewhere and use the trains if there is any detail that is different than what's on his site I'll shoot him an email to let him know.

I run my own travel planning business and his site is invaluable for when I'm putting together a trip for a client.


----------



## cirdan (Aug 19, 2019)

Me too. I've pointed out some minor innaccuracies on his website. He thanked me and fixed them.


----------

